# Civil Exam Residency



## Clydon94 (Nov 11, 2014)

Do I need to live in the town I want to work for? Every time I talk to someone about the civil service exam and residency, no one seems to know the answer. I live 3 miles away from the police department in the town I would like to work for. Anyone know if I will be eligible?


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Your residency preference is determined by the town in which you reside, not the location of the police department you want to work for. Example, you live in Milton but want to work in Boston, your residency preference will be for Milton.


----------



## Clydon94 (Nov 11, 2014)

felony said:


> Your residency preference is determined by the town in which you reside, not the location of the police department you want to work for. Example, you live in Milton but want to work in Boston, your residency preference will be for Milton.


C.31 section 58 confused me, because it says 10 miles of the towns perimeter.


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

That's if you get hired by the department, most places will let you live within a certain distance for civil service. But that has nothing to do with you getting a card for the town you wanna work for. You only have residency in the town you live in. The only chance you have of being hired by a civil service town that your not a resident of is if that town exhausts their list of residence and your a disabled vet.


----------



## Clydon94 (Nov 11, 2014)

Danusmc0321 said:


> That's if you get hired by the department, most places will let you live within a certain distance for civil service. But that has nothing to do with you getting a card for the town you wanna work for. You only have residency in the town you live in. The only chance you have of being hired by a civil service town that your not a resident of is if that town exhausts their list of residence and your a disabled vet.


gotta love mass


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

and you have to live in the town for at least 12 months prior the test date to get residency preference


----------

